# [Rumor] DSi Firmware 1.5



## Minox (Dec 29, 2009)

*DSi Firmware 1.5*
No Flashcarts For U


Nintendo has possibly released a new firmware for the DSi. Little about the new supposed firmware is known, but what appears to be known is that it blocks all current flashcarts from the system.

As this isn't confirmed to be true yet there's not much need to worry at this point, but it never hurts to be a little extra cautious within the coming days. 





 Source





 Discuss 
News via Tehskeen.com


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

I was just reading about this somewhere else.  I'm not that clued up on the whole DSi cart stuff.  They got round the 1.4 update by spoofing the icon and the cart header didn't they?


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess one of the good things of my router's wireless being f'ed up is that I am completely immune to this


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

This is outta the blue.

I wonder if this has any benefits over 1.4 or if it's just a useless anti-piracy firmware.

At least Nintendo is helping phase out crappy flashcarts. Soon only the good ones will work on the DSi.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 29, 2009)

i didnt see this coming either

wait, if a flashcart shows up as a game, would the original game show up? or is that blocked?(i doubt)

edit: according to the source, its a fake...
edit: well... one person says its a fake. its not out in america apperently.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 29, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> This is outta the blue.
> 
> I wonder if this has any benefits over 1.4 or if it's just a useless anti-piracy firmware.
> 
> At least Nintendo is helping phase out crappy flashcarts. Soon only the good ones will work on the DSi.



I like the sound of that "only the strongest flashcarts will survive, R4i do you have what it takes?"


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 29, 2009)

:/ /siiighhh
Not again. Let's hope M3i updates asap!


----------



## anaxs (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks alot nintendo, a great new years present
well, were just gonna have to wait for the fix like we did before when 1.4 was released

i wasnt really expecting this tho...not at all


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 29, 2009)

can someone check and see if there is an update?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> i didnt see this coming either
> 
> wait, *if a flashcart shows up as a game, would the original game show up? or is that blocked?(i doubt)
> *
> edit: according to the source, its a fake...



That's what I'm wondering as well?  If it's fake though it doesn't matter!

edit : Although it would make sense for Ninty to roll out an update about now.  All those kids who got their DS and flashcarts this Christmas, nice way to make sure they go into the January sales looking for games to buy.


----------



## Dragoonchoco (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope Acekard 2i will have a firmware fix soon.


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 29, 2009)

this is just a game of tag, nintendo is soon to be it


----------



## anaxs (Dec 30, 2009)

lets see who wins the race this time


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 30, 2009)

eww already found this


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

The update's released in Australia. :/
Well, it is for me anyway. I didn't confirm to install the update though, so I'm still safe. :3

*EDIT:* The cake is a lie!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well...It was inevitable. They obviously were going to have a new firmware update.

Just wait. Some n00b will come and complain that his flashcart doesn't work after he updated to 1.5.


----------



## zero1221 (Dec 30, 2009)

If this is true.

My stupidity of buying a DSi has slapped me in the face yet again.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 30, 2009)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> eww already found this


that was fast!


----------



## G!N (Dec 30, 2009)

I tested it on my PAL DSi and there isn't any update. I'm still on firmware 1.4E


----------



## Hypershad12 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is completely out of the blue. Don't have a DSi flashcart yet, so I'm in the clear.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 30, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> Supersonicmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



might just be a typo lol


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 30, 2009)

oh how I love my DS Lite and how it has no firmware updates....I've got a laptop and a digital camera so there's no need for the dsi...... 

*LONG LIVE THE DS LITE!!!*


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

pertmywert said:
			
		

> The update's released in Australia. :/
> Well, it is for me anyway. I didn't confirm the update though, so I'm still safe. :3



That's funny, because, when I tried to update, it says that it is already up to date! (I'm on 1.4A!)


----------



## Blake1710 (Dec 30, 2009)

i don't understand why people are saying they didn't see this coming.

nintendo aren't gonna give up on trying to stop flashcards after one failed attempt.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope the new DSi's in the shop wont be 1.5 already.


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> pertmywert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's odd. o:
Maybe certain hardware revisions are the only ones affected? o_o


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> nicky041192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look closely at the web address.

"http://www.xpertron.co.uk/hyper-r4i-dsi-firmware-uk-eu/hyper-r4i-sdhc-compatible-with-nintendo-dsi-firmware-*14*.html"


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Supersonicmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I doubted that it would be that quick


----------



## anaxs (Dec 30, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> Supersonicmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its some next bootlegged shit


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 30, 2009)

Is someone willing to update and check.


----------



## funem (Dec 30, 2009)

Just gone to the DSi shop via the DSi and it didnt ask me to update like it has done in the past when they updated the firmware....

Im in Europe...

Doing a system update also says its already up to date.....

Go figure.....


----------



## dilav (Dec 30, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Is someone willing to update and check.



Theres no update for _me_ in USA yet.


----------



## zero1221 (Dec 30, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what upgrades the firmware? Can, I just keep playing my flashcard without worries of it auto updating?


----------



## anaxs (Dec 30, 2009)

ssame, no update in Canada...
@zero1221: its your choice if u want to updte, keep in mind that the dsi shop wont be useable until you do update
you could go to system options and update from there or you just visit the dsi shop and i asks you to update

so theres nothing to worry about since you have to manualy update it


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

I went to the System Settings -> System Update. o_o


----------



## dilav (Dec 30, 2009)

zero1221 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, what upgrades the firmware? Can, I just keep playing my flashcard without worries of it auto updating?



It upgrades when you are on wifi, and select update, or dsi shop or some other stuff... i dont rly use my ds lol.


----------



## G!N (Dec 30, 2009)

No update for Pal Systems, i'm still on 1.4E


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Is someone willing to update and check.



It's total bull. This update doesn't exist yet.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 30, 2009)

Well now anyone got a Japan DSi to check? o.o


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Well now anyone got a Japan DSi to check? o.o



Yeah, I have one. I'll test now...

EDIT: Nope. This update doesn't exist yet.
EDIT 2: 888th post!


----------



## Dragoonchoco (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, this is fake. I just went to the Dsi Shop and it didn't ask to update. No updates in Canada. Still on Dsi firmware version 1.4


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, I'll attempt the update I'm recieving then. 
EDIT: wtfuxbbq. nvm. /self-palm DSi being stupid. :/

I vouch for fakeness, or a very specific region release. o_o


----------



## anaxs (Dec 30, 2009)

i doubt its fake, its probably just not released internationaly


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 30, 2009)

didn't some one on the first page say they had the option to update to it in australia


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 30, 2009)

The news on GbaRL was just posted as a rumor from this thread on the SuperCard Forum, I think that TehSkeen used Google Translate and thought it was confirmed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here's the translation of the second part of the news article:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> su conferma del nostro utente Gandalf® in Europa non si ha ancora un nuovo firmware da installare. Potrebbe essere ancora confinato agli altri mercati o essere solamente un errore di chi ha segnalato questa nuova versione: restate sintonizzati sul vostro forum preferito
> QUOTEAs our user Gandalf® confirmed, in Europe there's no new firmware to install yet. It could be only available elsewhere, or be a mistake of the user who reported the news: stay tuned on your favorite forum


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 30, 2009)

Just bought and updated a DSi tonight. 1.4U but I would NOT be surprised to find this to be true. It takes time for updates to be distributed.

Maybe I'll wait a little bit before placing my order on an AK2i to ensure it receives a fix (if it does).


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

From what I understand, the DS states there's an update available with the System Update function, then when you accept states that 'Your software is up-to-date'. /rage


----------



## House Spider (Dec 30, 2009)

Its currently only released in Antarctica.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 30, 2009)

thats probably because the update was released but hasnt been realised by any dsi yet


----------



## Dragoonchoco (Dec 30, 2009)

I wish the update has some benefits besides no flashcards. Maybe a video camera or something else nice?


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

Dragoonchoco said:
			
		

> I wish the update has some benefits besides no flashcards. Maybe a video camera or something else nice?


Mmmm, video camera *drool*.


----------



## House Spider (Dec 30, 2009)

The outer camera seems to be faster than the the inner for me if they were to make a video camera. I doubt they will.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> thats probably because the update was released but hasnt been realised by any dsi yet








Are you trying to confuse us?


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Dec 30, 2009)

That's always been the case. And I doubt someone would think there's a new update due to that message appearing. Let's just wait this out and see if it's true. 

Baha, video camera? Nintendo?! Naaaahh...


----------



## TheDestroyer (Dec 30, 2009)

I tried to update mine and it says.. "An Update is available for your Nintendo DSi system. Without this update, certain DSi applications or games may not work. More information is available at support.nintendo.com" I'm living in NM, USA..


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

V!olaPlayer said:
			
		

> That's always been the case. And I doubt someone would think there's a new update due to that message appearing. Let's just wait this out and see if it's true.
> 
> *Baha, video camera? Nintendo?! Naaaahh...*
> 
> ...



That doesn't mean there actually is an update.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 30, 2009)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> The news on GbaRL was just posted as a rumor from this thread on the SuperCard Forum, I think that TehSkeen used Google Translate and thought it was confirmed.


They should check their sources better, before posting rumors as news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was probably a typo on behalf of the user.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 30, 2009)

well in that case this might actually be a mistaken update


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> well in that case this might actually be a mistaken update



We all know it's fake.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol ok people calm down, its a false alarm at the moment


----------



## evandixon (Dec 30, 2009)

No update in the US.  Yet.


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got an idea. Let's all make posts saying 'its a fake', and restate what has already been established.
Even better, let's pull a YouTubeTroll and just spam 'fake and gay' until we get the topic locked!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

pertmywert said:
			
		

> I've got an idea. Let's all make posts saying 'its a fake', and restate what has already been established.
> Even better, let's pull a YouTubeTroll and just spam 'fake and gay' until we get the topic locked!


Stop being an idiot and a spammer.


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> pertmywert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just don't see the point in everyone saying the same thing over-and-over again. :/ kbai.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 30, 2009)

I say give it a few days before calling it a fake, it could take awhile to distribute. I do think it shouldn't be reported as news until it's more widely confirmed and available.


----------



## 777kidis777 (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder why they are hitting the other countries first, and America last.
Seems like it if my cousin can still access the shop without having to update and he's on 1.4.
By the way, Nintendo should just give up on this. C:


----------



## evandixon (Dec 30, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> I say give it a few days before calling it a fake, it could take awhile to distribute. I do think it shouldn't be reported as news until it's more widely confirmed and available.


When 1.4 came out, we didn't get it here in the US until a few days later.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Dec 30, 2009)

If they've managed to block carts again, im interested in how, without breaking the real Danny phantom (because that would be tragic).


----------



## basher11 (Dec 30, 2009)

i bet the 1.5 update would give you stupid apps.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 30, 2009)

Can't wait to update 1 of my DSi's to 1.5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Just checked, still isn't here in Belgium (Europe)) :/


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 30, 2009)

My parents put parental controls on my DSi > So i couldn't update if i wanted too XD


----------



## 7mike7 (Dec 30, 2009)

should i update to 1.4u before 1.5? i have a ds phat to update to 1.4 as soon as i find my usb adapter


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

7mike7 said:
			
		

> should i update to 1.4u before 1.5? i have a ds phat to update to 1.4 as soon as i find my usb adapter



Do you mean a flashcart?


----------



## 7mike7 (Dec 30, 2009)

no i got a 1.3u dsi for christmas


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

7mike7 said:
			
		

> no i got a 1.3u dsi for christmas



You have to update to the latest version. ATM that is 1.4! There are fixes out already.


----------



## sadak5 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> 7mike7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he said a DS phat and don't know it can't update


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2009)

Well there is no update tied to the connection of the DSi shop (yet), but when I go to the update button in the system settings I got this message: 

"An update is available for your Nintendo DSi system. Without this update, certain DSi applications or games may not work. More information is available at support.nintendo.com."


----------



## 7mike7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok i have a dsi 1.3u with ak2i, i have to buy a new usb adapter for my micro sd so i can't update my ak2i for 1.4 yet but if i do update i can with my ds phat later, so should i update to 1.4u on my dsi


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

sadak5 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means update his flashcart on his DS phat so it works on DSi 1.4


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 30, 2009)

no info on the ninty sites


----------



## Fabis94 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just checked by doing a System update and by going to the DSiShop.

Conclusion - no update.


----------



## shansoft (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a Japanese DSi, there is no update so far.

when there is a update, it should hit Japan first before it hits any other places..

so when Japanese DSi doesn't have a update, this is pretty much a confirmation for trolls..


----------



## Amak (Dec 30, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> lets see who wins the race this time



Flashcarts per usual. Modders always win in the end.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

For the time being I've moved this to User Submitted News, if it does turn out to be true I'll move it back to the front page.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 30, 2009)

Amak said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esspecially since I'm sure there's at least one of the modders in Nintendo.


----------



## macgeek417 (Dec 30, 2009)

*IF* this is true, than I'm glad I bought (and spent) a Nintendo Points card TODAY!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

damn i was just about to use my points card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



M3 Team and Acekard Team start working on it


----------



## macgeek417 (Dec 30, 2009)

Does the update show up for you or something?
I just (like 10 minutes ago) bought 1800NPs wirth of DSiWare.

*Posts merged*

Oh, and they could block flashcarts by CRC32ing the whole flash and comparing it to the game it identifies itself as...

*Posts merged*

Oh, and my DSi shows no updates, I just checked.


----------



## macgeek417 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, and I wouldn't be supprised if they pulled a Wii Updaate on the DSi, with an "Updated DSi Camera" instead of an "Updated Mii Channel"


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

* runs off to dsi shop before update is out*


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> * runs off to dsi shop before update is out*



*i does too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn hope the new DSi's don't come with this update.. I'm getting a new one in a few days/possibly weeks.


----------



## macgeek417 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's a RUMOR.
While everyone is running off to the DSi Shop, I'd recommend Castle of Magic. Fun game, worth the $5.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 30, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Damn hope the new DSi's don't come with this update.. I'm getting a new one in a few days/possibly weeks.


It will take much more time for a new firmware to hit the shelves, nevermind all the way in Brazil.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

there is no update on my us dsi


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 30, 2009)

Before releasing this update, Nintendo have to realise they'll need something genuinly interesting, or something well worth the update before anybody is going to even attempt to download their new software...


----------



## smarty2456 (Dec 30, 2009)

My dsi with 1.4U says there is a update to install if I check through the system settings. At the moment I can still access to the shop.  Can try to take a pic if anyone would like proof.

I wonder could Nintendo decide to release it where it updates if you check for it or download an app that requires the update?  Seems like it would be sneaky way of doing things if so; just think person connects to store "Ah the update was just a rumor." They download and install an app and it installs the update with the app and soon find themselves unable to use their flashcard.  Possibly they will have it in the download/install screen so that you see it but might not pay attention to it.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 30, 2009)

Pictures or video would be good, and could help others!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

smarty2456 said:
			
		

> *My dsi with 1.4U says there is a update to install if I check through the system settings. At the moment I can still access to the shop.  Can try to take a pic if anyone would like proof.*
> 
> I wonder could Nintendo decide to release it where it updates if you check for it or download an app that requires the update?  Seems like it would be sneaky way of doing things if so; just think person connects to store "Ah the update was just a rumor." They download and install an app and it installs the update with the app and soon find themselves unable to use their flashcard.  Possibly they will have it in the download/install screen so that you see it but might not pay attention to it.



You can't access the shop if a new update is out. Therefore, there is no update because you can access it.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 30, 2009)

smarty2456 said:
			
		

> My dsi with 1.4U says there is a update to install if I check through the system settings. At the moment I can still access to the shop.  Can try to take a pic if anyone would like proof.
> 
> I wonder could Nintendo decide to release it where it updates if you check for it or download an app that requires the update?  Seems like it would be sneaky way of doing things if so; just think person connects to store "Ah the update was just a rumor." They download and install an app and it installs the update with the app and soon find themselves unable to use their flashcard.  Possibly they will have it in the download/install screen so that you see it but might not pay attention to it.


This is the 1.4 update all over again. People need to realise the DSi ALWAYS says there's a new update if accessed from the DSi Settings.


----------



## indask8 (Dec 30, 2009)

This new update will certainly add new features like... adding photos... to twitter.


----------



## smarty2456 (Dec 30, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> smarty2456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this true that it always says that? I recall checking once before during the 1.4 update and it saying nothing.  Is there a way to confirm this?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

smarty2456 said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People won't update because it says that, but there isn't really an update out. So, it is true, because they are too pussy to update!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

bought some good stuff from the shop just incase this is true


----------



## smarty2456 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RM4K14KI Low quality shaky video of it.  I dare not hit the update button though, my only card I brought with me while visiting family was the DSONEi loaded with all the games I have, and I need something for the 5 hour drive on the 3rd, so not gonna risk it if it true.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 30, 2009)

If this is real, I'm boned. ATM I can't afford a dsi points card (got more important things to buy) and with my dsi out of the question I only have my ds phat with messed up touch screen and r4 revolution left.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

smarty2456 said:
			
		

> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RM4K14KI Low quality shaky video of it.  I dare not hit the update button though, my only card I brought with me while visiting family was the DSONEi loaded with all the games I have, and I need something for the 5 hour drive on the 3rd, so not gonna risk it if it true.








  Fucking wuss. *There is no update.*


----------



## Opium (Dec 30, 2009)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> If this is real, I'm boned. ATM I can't afford a dsi points card (got more important things to buy) and with my dsi out of the question I only have my ds phat with messed up touch screen and r4 revolution left.



Why not just not update? (if the update exists!) Then you can still use your DSi and flashcard. There's nothing really worthwhile on DSiware if you have a flashcard.


----------



## Seraph (Dec 30, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't, *yet*.  Of course that might always true with most of the stuff on DSiware right now.  Dark Void looks very promising to me though and I might buy that.


----------



## Zantheo (Dec 30, 2009)

Am I the only one that just loves the DSL? :3


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 30, 2009)

It blocks flashcarts, really ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They'll think of something when the update is there


----------



## Range-TE (Dec 30, 2009)

hey i read that the R4i SDHC works on it, does Acekard 2i work on it ?


----------



## lolzed (Dec 30, 2009)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> hey i read that the R4i SDHC works on it, does Acekard 2i work on it ?


works on what?1.5?there is no 1.5yet


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> hey i read that the R4i SDHC works on it, does Acekard 2i work on it ?


how will it work if its not even out!

also it would be so funny if the old 1.4 fixes still worked on this too


----------



## soulfire (Dec 30, 2009)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> eww already found this



i love how they say "according to the team"


----------



## nuri7 (Dec 30, 2009)

the new firmware 1.5 it's not a fake. I'm from Spain and my nintendo dsi is updated to firmware 1.5

My brother has given me a nintendo dsi at Christmas day, and we updated his firmware to the newest, 1.5.
I think we updated last monday, 28th december, but already on Christmas day it said that we had to updated the firmware 1.3 to 1.5...

It seems that the firmware 1.5 is so new that there aren't any flashcard prepared for that for the moment.
Hope in some weeks the problem will be fixed and I will be able to buy a flashcard for my dsi 1.5


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

nuri7 said:
			
		

> the new firmware 1.5 it's not a fake. I'm from Spain and my nintendo dsi is updated to firmware 1.5
> 
> My brother has given me a nintendo dsi at Christmas day, and we updated his firmware to the newest, 1.5.
> I think we updated last monday, 28th december, but already on Christmas day it said that we had to updated the firmware 1.3 to 1.5...
> ...


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Zantheo said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that just loves the DSL? :3



Nope, not at all!
So simple to play backup games with that, and you can even play GBA games!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, just so no-one asks again...
THERE IS NO UPDATE! PLUS, THE TITLE EVEN SAYS  RUMOR!

There. And I tested myself. Still on 1.4A. And yes, the DSi Update is very misleading.

And yes, I still love my DSL. And, Satangel, I am also a soccer fan!


----------



## elfsander (Dec 30, 2009)

The DSi *always asks* if it's okay to update when you choose that feature. 
It checks the version number AFTER it asks that. (And says that there is no newer version if you have version 1.4 installed)


----------



## Livin in a box (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, I'm sure we'll all know but we are due an update- the last one was the 30th August and Nintendo wanted to release 1 in every quarter, so...I suppose they're either struggling to block carts (not likely) or they're trying to make 1.5 less easy to bypass (more likely). Or they're just sat around eating biscuits all day.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 30, 2009)

lol. i cant even use my acekard 2i. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=198...p;#entry2487196 
sucks.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure we'll all know but we are due an update- the last one was the 30th August and Nintendo wanted to release 1 in every quarter, so...I suppose they're either struggling to block carts (not likely) or they're trying to make 1.5 less easy to bypass (more likely). Or they're just sat around eating biscuits all day.


I even remember reading somewhere that there is an update near the end of the year but it might just be a rumor


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 30, 2009)

The rumors said that the 1.4 update was supposed to come around now and come with video support.

These firmware rumors can sometimes just be plain stupid.

I also hope Nintendo put in something better than just anti piracy measures :\


----------



## .Chris (Dec 30, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> The rumors said that the 1.4 update was supposed to come around now and come with video support.



That would be kinda cool if it had video support, but it's just a rumor.


----------



## gamerjr (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok i read through the first 3 pages and no one noticed this that i know of, http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-5099-1-1.html
Did anyone check for spain, if someone checks there then i will beleive them.

[edit]
well i found the same guy in this topic but still the point stands so someone else from spain still check


----------



## soulfire (Dec 30, 2009)

i go check now i live near spain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: no update

but rayman is out yay 

time to buy some nin points


----------



## smarty2456 (Dec 30, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> The DSi *always asks* if it's okay to update when you choose that feature.
> It checks the version number AFTER it asks that. (And says that there is no newer version if you have version 1.4 installed)



Well tried it and clicked next it then acts like it is updating only to stop and say "The dsi software is up to date.  The system will now shutdown." or something like that.  

Anyone else agree it is stupid to check version number after it claims to check for an update? Seems like it would be assuming it was on the first firmware till it actually tries to update.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 30, 2009)

smarty2456 said:
			
		

> elfsander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i tried updating it today and it did the same thing.


----------



## Langin (Dec 30, 2009)

same for me! but I will use my old ds fat when I update and my card doenst work anymore!


----------



## coolness (Dec 30, 2009)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It can be in the new version
because the DSi music channel support mp4 and 3gp
2 movie files


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> eww already found this








Without access to 1.5, how can they be so sure?


----------



## macgeek417 (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope 1.5 supports launching DSiWare from an SD card like the Wii does.
I've had my DSi lesss than A week and only have 296 blocks left


----------



## ACWWFAN (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone know if AR Media Edition DSi will be able to get around this?  Sure hope so...  I am confident AK2i will be able too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Damn...just saw this on Gamespot and was like omg maybe I will be the first one to report it lol...


----------



## Deathstryker (Dec 31, 2009)

Just now tried it on a U.S. DSi. No update found.

Not like it's that big of a deal to check anyway since you can just unplug/turn off your router while it's downloading and it will stop the download without causing damage to your DSi. Unless your internet is too quick to have time to unplug it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

this all is fake bullshit


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 31, 2009)

actually this is just a follow up... they must have seen what the carts have done to unblock themselves and this will go on until a time comes tht nintendo will release another system to combat piracy (may sound silly of nintendo but it actually reduces piraters since rather than hurting sales themselves, they spread the word)


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 31, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> this all is fake bullshit


I pointed that out in this thread already.


----------



## pichon64 (Dec 31, 2009)

nuri7 said:
			
		

> the new firmware 1.5 it's not a fake. I'm from Spain and my nintendo dsi is updated to firmware 1.5
> 
> My brother has given me a nintendo dsi at Christmas day, and we updated his firmware to the newest, 1.5.
> I think we updated last monday, 28th december, but already on Christmas day it said that we had to updated the firmware 1.3 to 1.5...
> ...



This is a lie. Maybe a lot of you don't know, but 28th December in Spain is like the latin version of April Fools' Day, so this *nuri7* is making a joke. A stupid one, imho.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 31, 2009)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> nuri7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I didn't know that, that's something cool to add to my knowledge of Spanish and "the country's that speak it"'s culture.


----------



## pichon64 (Jan 1, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Wow I didn't know that, that's something cool to add to my knowledge of Spanish and "the country's that speak it"'s culture.



It's called 'All Saint Innocent's Day' -sorry, sloppy translation- (Dia de los Santos Inocentes) and it's popular in South America too.


----------



## Andrecito77 (Jan 2, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am Spanish (from Bolivia) and that would be directly translated to, The Day of Innocent Saints. I know its pointless to say this but, Here in Madison Wisconsin in the USA...... NO UPDATE


----------



## samyswiny2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nothing in the Aus as of now.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

GUYZ, ITS O K!!111
NO UPDATE RIGHT NAOW!1111111oneone

Seriously, can we just, lock this topic. D: When an update is released, we'll start another one! :/


----------



## Langin (Jan 2, 2010)

its just some pages with worthless shit, I asked a japanese friend if it was out allready and he sadly said ``no``!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 4, 2010)

supposedly out in spain o.o


----------



## Chaz. (Jan 5, 2010)

Not out in Spain, why in one place and not others, It will block flash carts no doubt, just won't be long until their is a workaround.


----------

